# Badger Line question



## LSUfan (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone know which company made pre-war bicycles / tricycles as part of the "Badger Line"? I have been unable to find anything on this one. I'll add some pics.


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry i Can't  Help BUT....Sweet.... I don't think i have ever seen a tricycle that old


----------



## LSUfan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, I really like it. Likely 1920s or before.


----------



## LSUfan (Mar 5, 2010)

From Tricycle Fetish website:

Unknown Tricycle With Badger Line Headbadge
March 5th, 2010 admin No comments

9ywQ: Hi, Attached are photos of an old Tricycle that I am trying to identify. The headplate reads “One of the Badger Line”. It makes no reference to a maker or year made. I would greatly appreciate any help you could give me. This one has me stumped. Thanks, Randy

A: Ah, you’ve got us stumped too.  Your tricycle was made in the 19-teens or 1920’s era.  It is very similar to a lot of tricycles made during this time period.  It has a heavy tube and lug design and seems to have generic parts such as handlebars, saddle etc.  Some company must have provided these generic parts and lugs during that time period, because we see a lot of oddball brands, such as yours, in questions from our readers.

There are two possible sources for tricycles such as yours that seem to be one-of-a-kind rare.  Both ways were used by different companies.  One is that a larger manufacturer made the tricycles for a retailer or distributor of some sort and custom headbadges were applied to give the trike the branding of the retailer.  The other source is that small manufacturing or retail companies (anything from hardware stores to toy makers to car makers) bought tricycle parts, tubing and lugs and made their own tricycles.

Both ways are still happening today, mostly in the bicycle industry.  For example, all of Wal-Mart’s inventory is essentially made by one big manufacturer and labeled with different “brand” names.  And tubing and lugs are readily available for any welder to make their own bikes at home.

Sorry we couldn’t be more help, maybe another reader will know something and help out in the comments section.  Also when researching your tricycle, you might want to focus on Wisconsin and toy, bike and auto manufacturing companies there during the 19teens.  Unfortunately your searches online will probably be clogged with Trek bicycle results, so omit the word Trek.

Look like it will remain a mystery.


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 5, 2010)

That tricycle is from the 20's - 30's.  At first I thought it was a Westfield made, but the lugs lean more towards a Gendron or Colson.


----------



## sums (Jul 18, 2013)

*Ancient Wheel*

Hi dear, It's hard to see such  like this company. It' actually very old.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2013)

sums said:


> Hi dear, It's hard to see such  like this company. It' actually very old.




Here we go again


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 19, 2013)

I know a few TOC company's using Badger as a name came from wisconsin. I have a friend with a few badger bikes and the Badger Brass Co made the solar lights. Hope that helps some...


----------

